# muddyfox £150 or false economy?



## goldie42 (10 Nov 2014)

So like so many other posts I'm sure, I'm on the hunt for a slightly better bike.
2years ago or so I bought a 2nd hand full suspension mtb, and although boss and work mate jeered me for buying a heavy bike, I pointed out that I was trying to get fit again so more effort required for the same speed/time was benificial.
however circumstances changed wife had twins so we had to cut back and I sold my car and now cycle to work. 
Work mate gave me his old Raleigh mtb which was considerably lighter and had better gearing, but seized chain cables etc.I got it going using other bike as spares.
Problem is I ride it hard and fast on a short cycle to work which is 70% road and 30% muddy Rocky hill path, with some steps leading to it.

So to the point I need a bike that can handle the path and the steps whilst still being able to get a good turn of speed. 
I top out on gears everywhere so think a road gearing setup would be better for me.
I like the front suspension for the steps although work mate says they just add weight.
From this I've decided hybrid or cyclocross, however cyclos seem prohibitively priced.
£150 is my rough budget and I don't mind second hand, but second hand market seems much closer to full price these days.
I found a muddyfox hybrid in sports direct for £150 which seems very competitively specced, and a used Claude butler urban 200 on gumtree£110 also i think a specialized marlin with hydrolic brakes for £135
Thing is I worry that the bearings etc wont hold up on muddy. Claus seems to be very similar spec to Fox and nearly new condition but is it really any better(no warranty 2nd hand) and the Marlin looks like it's been enjoyed a lot so parts may all be wearing out. The other option would be spending the 150 on new forks and running gear, bearings, cables etc on old Raleigh frame but think that may cost more.

Really tempted by the Fox but worry the reason it's so affordable is that they've scrimped too much on the non advertised parts and that it's a lemon


----------



## paul04 (10 Nov 2014)

Hi, as you say your topping out in the gears, I also found this on my MTB until I swapped the front chainring (because it was worn out) this had 42 teeth, changed it for a 48t and now quite happy cycle along at 18/20mph, its limit is about 25mph with a 14/28 rear cassette.

A lot of hybrids do have a 48 or 50t front chainrings, so that's one thing to look out for.
As for the muddyfox bike at £150, yes ,you do get what you pay for. watch the weight and check the gear ratio, with a 42t front chainring you will not get speed.

I got a £100 MTB from decathlon 2 years ago, very good bike, yes heavy, but only use it for my commute to work. done well over 5000miles, yes I have replaced a few items, but that's just wear and tear.


----------



## Kestevan (10 Nov 2014)

Suspect that your concerns about the quality of the Muddyfox will be entirely justified - Personally I'd avoid.

Decathlon are probably the best bet for entry level bikes at sensible prices.


----------



## goldie42 (10 Nov 2014)

Thanks for replies, I think my ral has 48 on the front, whereas the other was 42 or something. The rall has a 7 free wheel and old one was 6. I think the ralls gears would be ok with bigger wheels(700/29), or and 8-10 speed cassette instead. I will check out decathlon and keep looking for better brands on gumtree etc. Just finding it hard to see anything close in price with similar speced running gear

http://www.sportsdirect.com/muddyfox-tempo-hybrid-bike-933104?colcode=93310444

The bike in question

http://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/claud-butler-urban-200-bike-lovely-condition/1087920464

The claud


----------



## Berk on a Bike (10 Nov 2014)

I have a CB Urban 200 and while it won't break any land speed records it does just fine. Done near as dammit 2000 miles on mine in 2014. It has a 28-38-48 triple chain set and 14-28 on the rear while not having the heft of a MTB. If you did spend the £110 being asked on Gumtree it might be a good idea to put it in front of your LBS's eyes and spend some of what you've saved on a service, just to give it a new lease of life.


----------



## goldie42 (10 Nov 2014)

Coo an actual owner of one of my choices, hoping to pick your brains a little do you happen to know which gear set it uses. Seller posts acea however spied a new on in online discount website specifying tourney.
not sure whether Claude are cheapening model to keep price or seller made a mistake.
probably doesn't make any difference, just hard not to take any notice of elitists posts I've read on hot UK deals website for other bikes


----------



## KneesUp (10 Nov 2014)

How good are you with spanners? 

I've bought cheap bikes from eBay with the idea that I know some things might need changing straight away, and some might need changing sooner or later, but that as long as it's rideable and the frame fits my needs, it's worth doing.

So my MTB was £26 and I've replaced nothing on it. I commuted on it for 6 months. It could do with new tyres and the inner chain ring is bent, but I don't use that, so it's fine. The grips are a bit thin and uncomfortable too, and the brake blocks have gone a bit hard - and I will at some point get around to doing it up a bit more, but it's a perfectly rideable bike. My partner has a (better) eBay bike that was £30-odd, but that needed a new bottom bracket and pedals and left hand crank - so it's a bit pot-luck, but still way below your budget if you buy wisely and fit the parts yourself. Plus it's good for the environment.

My hybrid/commuter/tourer thing was abandoned outside the supermarket, and with the permission of the Police I took it home. That needed more work - I ha d the wheels straightened and I've replaced the seatpost, saddle, tyres, all cables, rear derailleur, headset and both sets of cantilever brakes. I've also swapped it from flat bar to drop bar so I've changed the stem, bars, brake levers and gear levers. 

Incidentally all three bikes mentioned are Muddy Fox' but from before they went bust, when the quality was rather better. 'Muddy Fox' is just a name now - presumably appealing mostly to middle-aged people who remember them as being decent back in the day.


----------



## Berk on a Bike (10 Nov 2014)

goldie42 said:


> Coo an actual owner of one of my choices, hoping to pick your brains a little do you happen to know which gear set it uses. Seller posts acea however spied a new on in online discount website specifying tourney.
> not sure whether Claude are cheapening model to keep price or seller made a mistake.
> probably doesn't make any difference, just hard not to take any notice of elitists posts I've read on hot UK deals website for other bikes


Mine has Shimano Tourney. It's the 2013 model if that's any help.

EDIT: looking at CB's specs the Acera appears on the Urban 300, so maybe the owner is confused over exactly what they're selling.


----------



## talisman50082 (10 Nov 2014)

I have a muddyfox pace road bike. I know im no expert but still dont understand why they get such a bad press. Mine now has campy shifters ,different bar and saddle and i enjoy riding it? It has shimano front and rear dérailleurs ,basic but sound.I have no complaints and can always get something flashier should i get the biking bug.


----------



## goldie42 (12 Nov 2014)

Thanks again all, so it seems all will be acceptable forms of transportation, even upgrading Raleigh. I have come to some conclusions while searching and believe a cyclocross is what would suit me best however they seem in fashion at the moment and therefore pricey. 

The ral has a 48,38,28 on the front and a 13-28(I only counted the 13 and guessed ) on the back which on 26" wheels I feel I'd like more, however not too many freewheels have less than 13 teeth these days so would have to be a 50 up front. This seems to be the sticking point for my budget the bikes are all on freewheels, and 50s chainrings are less common and an after market jobbie by the looks.

I have no problem using tools, however currently very limited stock of bike tools (could probably borrow what I need tho).
I have asked for money from all family for bday so hopefully I can push the £150 budget up a little more if not for the bike then for accessories tools etc.


----------



## goldie42 (12 Nov 2014)

I am still not sure how much change in final drive I would get by being on 700 wheels since the tyres would be a bit thinner and rolling resistance lower. My bike wheels don't look much smaller overall compared to bosses racer (£1500+ spent and hand selected/built).
Also been wondering if I really need front suspension or if I might find I prefer the improvement in handling outweighs the pain of shakey brain in the morning after a bottle of red wine(the previous night obviously).

So hard to know which racers I could convert to being a cyclocross, since many wouldn't fit the more chunky tyres. Thought by researching more that I would narrow my search not make it more difficult to choose


----------



## KneesUp (12 Nov 2014)

You don't need front suspension - if you have chunky tyres, they are your suspension. You're not going down a rocky mountainside at 30mph 

Wider tyres don't need to be at such high pressures, so you get more of a cushion.

I'd convert a hybrid to be honest. I had to replace qite a few parts on mine (but it was free) but had everything workled you would just need to change bars (mine were £11 off eBay inc cross-top brake levers), drop brake levers (mine were £15off Planet x) and perhaps get a shorter stem and a steerer extender (£40, perhaps) You could use the existing gear changers mounted on the tops of the bars or get bar end shifters (£28, eBay - cheap and reliable) or sone 'brifters' (more expensive, more delicate) You might find somewhere near you where you can hire a workstand - I know there is such a place here in Sheffield. Mine will take 2.2 inch tyres no problem.


----------



## Widge (14 Nov 2014)

My MTB is a late 90's vintage full suspension MuddyFox Rock and Roll...........one of the last 'real' Fox designed and engineered (but not 'made') uk bikes they produced. It has XT gears...Mavic Wheels 'RaceFace' components and is a pukka bike...although it still weighs about the same as a pregnant Hippo. It has been a faithful companion ever since. MuddyFox seemed to lose their kudos and rep with 'serious' riders when they appeared to sell the brand name to the cheaper end of far-eastern cycling conglomerates around about 2001. The name can now be seen plastered over some of the the worst supermarket BSO's although some of the more expensive ones are maybe still ok. Sadly though, the brand seems now but a shadow of what it once stood for. Back in the day they spear-headed the UK MTB scene and had prize-winning race teams and top riders etc,

There are plenty of modern up-market hybrid type bikes on the market now.......the lightweight quality hybrid market has never been more competitive so the world is your oyster, I reckon? You don't really 'need' suspension and flim-flam. (Probably!)

Shame about MuddyFox though. I love mine!

HTH

w

PS...at the price.....the MuddyFox you linked to doesn't look half bad to me......£150 doesn't go TOO far. Check out Decathlon too for decent low-budget offerings?


----------



## cyberknight (14 Nov 2014)

Whats the maximum budget @goldie42 ?
As others have suggested decathlon do cracking bikes and have a look at this on "offer " atm at £229 , replacement for the subway which is a cracking bike
http://www.halfords.com/cycling/bik...le-limited-edition-mens-27-5-hybrid-bike-2015


----------



## bikingdad90 (14 Nov 2014)

How about picking up a GT Agressor hardtail from somewhere like gumtree, preloved, pink bikes or ebay? They have lockout forks, disk brakes and are light. 

Carrera subway hybrids, and tdfs/virtuoso road bikes often come in around £150 second hand also.

You often find a model which is two or three years old and better specced are similar in price to "low end" bikes which are new.

If finances permit than wiggle has just started doing interest free finance for bikes up to 36 months which could be an option to get something better. Tredz and wheelies also do finance, Evan cycles may also.


----------



## Cycleops (14 Nov 2014)

That Carrera posted by @cyberknight doesn't look half bad. If you are careful you can get a nice lightweight MTB from the nineties or thereabouts for very little money, just make sure it isn't worn out. There are still some well looked after examples out there. I picked up this Trek composite not so long ago for a song:






Weighs next to nothing and great to ride.


----------



## Pale Rider (14 Nov 2014)

goldie42 said:


> I need a bike that can handle the path and the steps



I may be revealing a sheltered cycling upbringing, but I think riding down steps is asking a lot of any bike, let alone a budget one.


----------



## broady (15 Nov 2014)

When I was younger I took any mountain bike or bmx down steps.
Never had any suspension or anything


----------



## Cycleops (15 Nov 2014)

broady said:


> When I was younger I took any mountain bike or bmx down steps.
> Never had any suspension or anything


Aah, those carefree days of youth.


----------



## xzenonuk (19 Nov 2014)

stay away from muddy fox they are just bike shaped objects i know i bought one for 200 earlier in the year and had tons of problems with all the parts.

thankfully got it refunded after 360 miles and most of the time was spent trying to get it to work even when out riding, gears wouldnt shift properly no matter what i did and if i got them working a few miles in they would need adjusted again, cable disc brakes kept misaligning while riding, bottom bracket gave up the ghost after about 166 miles horrible open bracket, oh it also started to rust on parts after about 2 weeks and weighed a ton and the shocks were useless thats a £200 quid one, this one to be exact http://www.argos.co.uk/static/Produ...5|rnd:8703179365743713479|dvc:c|adp:1o1|bku:1

it was down right dangerous i would go as far to call it a death trap and i cant imagine what one 50 quid cheaper is like, don't do it, my 28 year old ridge back was a lot better and is still safe to ride plus lighter lol 

got a decathlon bike and am very happy with it, 40 mile ride today with no problems


----------



## goldie42 (19 Nov 2014)

Thanks again everyone, I continued my search and whilst I did my budget got nudged up by my parents so. I bought a second hand voodoo aizan 29er a little change from £200
http://www.halfords.com/cycling/bikes/mountain-bikes/voodoo-aizan-29er-mountain-bike-20
A little bit heavy(it's the wheels that are overweight), however I am really pleased with the handling feels like it goes and wants to go faster. It has mtb gears but the 29" wheels means I'm not topping out too often yet and can always change the front sprocket in the future and maybe one day find cheapish lighter 29er wheels.
Thanks again for the advice, I had about 5 different bikes I was looking at in the end both new and preloved (very nearly managed to get a giant roam 0 but was a bit to tardy in emailing eBay seller because I thought it was out of my price bracket)


----------



## Cycleops (19 Nov 2014)

Well done, looks like a good deal for the money. I think you'll find it's not the wheels but the forks that are piling on the kilos. It is quite lardy at nearly 15kg.


----------



## xzenonuk (21 Nov 2014)

sweet, voodoo bikes have a good rep, glad your happy with your new ride


----------

